
Casey Gerald: Doubt More and Be Vulnerable - vincent_s
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/272389
======
vincent_s
also:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/casey_gerald_the_gospel_of_doubt](https://www.ted.com/talks/casey_gerald_the_gospel_of_doubt)

